# fuk my life



## Bro Bundy (Jan 31, 2019)

I turned 40 today..I dont handle change or getting older very well..This fukkin sucks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 31, 2019)

Yeah **** getting old


----------



## automatondan (Jan 31, 2019)

Happy birthday brother. You old bastard.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 31, 2019)

automatondan said:


> Happy birthday brother. You old bastard.


fuk my birthday! help me deal with this shit..I need help!!


----------



## bigdog (Jan 31, 2019)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY... all I can do to help is say I turned 45 2 weeks ago so im older than you...


----------



## automatondan (Jan 31, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> fuk my birthday! help me deal with this shit..I need help!!



Getting old fricken sucks. I am close to hitting that 40 mark too. I think 39 will be worse tho.... It will be my last year in my 30s. I remember 29 sucked. I'd kill to be 29 again now... Haha

At least you are healthy and jacked bro. Set some goals for your 40s. Make this the best year of your life. Work on conquering your mind. That's my goal this year.


----------



## Hurt (Jan 31, 2019)

Happy birthday old man


----------



## German89 (Jan 31, 2019)

Awww... Happy Birthday Bundy!!!

I'll be 30 at the end of march  that will be a very sad day.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 31, 2019)

mid life crisis lol I need a corvette , some young pussy,a fat blunt of chronic..To bad its a jetta ,fat latina and south florida back yard boogie..fuk my life


----------



## stanley (Jan 31, 2019)

behave young man
52 this july and still pumping
oh yes 
have a b/day dab
have a good day bro


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 31, 2019)

Happy birthday you old fukker!  These will actually probably be the best years of your life.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 31, 2019)

Happy birthday you're still 35 years younger than Ken. You're fine


----------



## German89 (Jan 31, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> mid life crisis lol I need a corvette , some young pussy,a fat blunt of chronic..To bad its a jetta ,fat latina and south florida back yard boogie..fuk my life



Hey. Dont diss the jetta. I loved my diesel jetta. Til my ex decided to get high and drive into a gaurd rail.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 31, 2019)

yeah you're fuked.


----------



## snake (Jan 31, 2019)

Wish I could say something inspiring but you're right, getting old sucks.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 31, 2019)

HAPPY fucckin BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And stop crying, you're a young shit still!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Just enjoy life....it's all we got! lmao


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 31, 2019)

I disagree ... consider the alternative of dying young ... we're all mortal and here a limited time ... make the most of it ... oh and Happy Birthday ...


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jan 31, 2019)

Don't worry Bundy, you still have a high libido! Happy Birthday big man!


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 31, 2019)

I cant even imagine what you must be going through.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 31, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> I disagree ... consider the alternative of dying young ... we're all mortal and here a limited time ... make the most of it ... oh and Happy Birthday ...



No shit...I'd be pissed if I go early..with all the cash I've spent on TATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO...


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 31, 2019)

BB, think of it like this..
Every year you get older that shrinks the pool of guys that look good at your age!
When your 70 you'll be banging 55 year olds, lol.

Dude, im fukking 50 and I plan on being the best looking 50 year old around. (besides Snake). Sh1t I hope Snake is over 50 or i've just made an enemy.

Girl at the gym the other day guessed I was 41 btw, so its working.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 31, 2019)

Old, saggy, stink balled fuk!


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 31, 2019)

happy bday bundy! you got a little over a decade on me  but just barely


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 31, 2019)

Pretty disappointed. I read the title wrong and thought it said “**** my wife”.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 31, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Pretty disappointed. I read the title wrong and thought it said “**** my wife”.



He's not married...............................................


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 31, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> He's not married...............................................


Thought it was obvious that it was a joke


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 31, 2019)

Happy birthday Bundy.


----------



## BrotherJ (Jan 31, 2019)

Happy birthday! You can now finally tap into the fabled old man strength and really take it to the next level.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 31, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Pretty disappointed. I read the title wrong and thought it said “**** my wife”.



He will if you ask nicely.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 31, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> He will if you ask nicely.


I’ve been around long enough to know that you don’t even have to ask


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 1, 2019)

Happy Birthday brutha. Just fuk a young chick tonight. It will take your mind off being over the hill...


----------



## Jin (Feb 1, 2019)

Euthanasia is legal in CA. You said so yourself. 

You shouldn't have to suffer this. 

I support your right to tap out of this life.


----------



## Chillinlow (Feb 1, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> I turned 40 today..I dont handle change or getting older very well..This fukkin sucks



I thought you were like 50 bro you just
gained ten years in my book


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 1, 2019)

The Sopranos are celebrating 20 years, feel better?


----------



## Chillinlow (Feb 1, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> The Sopranos are celebrating 20 years, feel better?



Now I feel old fu fd!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 1, 2019)

Bundy was a virgin when the Sopranos came out.....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 1, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Bundy was a virgin when the Sopranos came out.....


ya right..your off by 6 years



Flyingdragon said:


> The Sopranos are celebrating 20 years, feel better?


I cant believe its been 20 years..I was a young man


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 1, 2019)

just so you guys know i feel horrible about this ..Its by far the worst


----------



## Lizard King (Feb 1, 2019)

At least with the Florida heat your balls hang like a 20 year old.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 1, 2019)

Lizard King said:


> At least with the Florida heat your balls hang like a 20 year old.


and they stink like a 60 year olds


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 1, 2019)

HBD bro. I did not take 30 well and now the 40 is creaping up...


----------



## Lizard King (Feb 1, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> and they stink like a 60 year olds


Need to order some FD ball washing lotion.  He personally comes over and rubs it in for you.  It's spectac as the young kids say.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 1, 2019)

Lizard King said:


> Need to order some FD ball washing lotion.  He personally comes over and rubs it in for you.  It's spectac as the young kids say.


my old balls in fds soft hands would make my birthday


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 1, 2019)

What about Kevlin?  He usually handles the 40 and over crowd....



Bro Bundy said:


> my old balls in fds soft hands would make my birthday


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 1, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> What about Kevlin?  He usually handles the 40 and over crowd....


his hands are to small


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 1, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> his hands are to small



Go with the small hands bro it will make your cock look bigger


----------



## stonetag (Feb 1, 2019)

Happy Birthday! 40....wow, you should start coffin shopping.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 1, 2019)

The Sopranos being 20 just totally mind-fukked my day.


----------



## DF (Feb 1, 2019)

It could be worse BB.  You could be Seeks age.  :32 (18):


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 1, 2019)

Happy birthday.  Its just a number.  Enjoy it.  You old fuk


----------



## j2048b (Feb 2, 2019)

German89 said:


> Awww... Happy Birthday Bundy!!!
> 
> I'll be 30 at the end of march  that will be a very sad day.


Just ask everyone to buy u socks cause u gonna get liiiiitt af that night and gonna need help puttin those on fo sho


----------



## j2048b (Feb 2, 2019)

40? Shit ill give both testicles to be in my 20's again, my liver could actually handle drinken


----------



## Mythos (Feb 3, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> mid life crisis lol I need a corvette , some young pussy,a fat blunt of chronic..To bad its a jetta ,fat latina and south florida back yard boogie..fuk my life



I got an uncle that was a playboy his whole life, then when he turned 50 he married an 18 year old and settled down to have a family. Seems like he figured out how to play the system and win..


----------



## Grego (Feb 9, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> and they stink like a 60 year olds


my ****in balls don’t stink!
but I don’t live in Fla.
every moment you waste whining is one less moment in your life to enjoy. The older you get the less prone you are to ****in shit up .

Would I rather be in my 50s than 60s? Probably. But 20s and 30s, no way I was a a decent guy but a ****tard compared to now..
Love your life, if there is shit you don’t like fix it.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 9, 2019)

Желаю, чтобы у тебя всё было, а тебе за это ничего бы не было!

С днём рожденья Bundy 

Edit: For english: well it literally translates to "i wish you have it all without the reprecussions! Happy birthday, Bundy"


----------



## Jin (Feb 10, 2019)

Mythos said:


> I got an uncle that was a playboy his whole life, then when he turned 50 he married an 18 year old and settled down to have a family. Seems like he figured out how to play the system and win..



I’m the only person who liked your post. 

Bunch of ****ing haters round here!


----------



## Swolltime (Aug 25, 2019)

*Best of wishes*




Im not far off


----------



## Jackblack69 (Aug 25, 2019)

Mythos said:


> I got an uncle that was a playboy his whole life, then when he turned 50 he married an 18 year old and settled down to have a family. Seems like he figured out how to play the system and win..




This ^ do this^  no regrets. 

Jack


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 25, 2019)

Since it was bumped ill update...I FUKKING HATE BEING 40


----------



## automatondan (Aug 25, 2019)

You old bastard.


----------



## Swolltime (Aug 25, 2019)

Lol, my bad just noticed the date.


----------



## Raider (Sep 1, 2019)

Hey Bundy, since we’re back on this , happy 40th and a 1/2. I’m almost 49 so I’m worse off, lol feel like I was 30 yesterday! Anyway good luck with the storm. I’m concerned for my condo down there , but it’s looks a lot better than than what they said the other day. Good luck!!


----------



## Tbone13 (Sep 10, 2019)

Happy belated birthday!!!  Ya I turn 42 in a couple months and holy shit 30 like never existed it seems.  Seems this an old post but caught my attention.


----------



## Jin (Sep 10, 2019)

Happy Birthday Bundy, you olde fukk.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 10, 2019)

Ye survived another year, BB! Congrats!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Sep 10, 2019)

Happy bday bro. Smoke a fatty for me


----------



## Long (Sep 10, 2019)

Happy birthday


----------



## Jin (Sep 10, 2019)

Everybody on this board better wish B.B.  a happy birthday.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 10, 2019)

Happy birthday brother


----------



## CJ (Sep 10, 2019)

Happy Birthday big boy!!!


----------



## Trump (Sep 10, 2019)

Happy bday bundy


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 10, 2019)

Happy Birthday BB.......welcome to the land of HBP and out of control Hematocrit.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 10, 2019)

only cause Jin said so. 
happy bday.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 10, 2019)

I dont like this thread


----------



## simplesteve (Sep 10, 2019)

Happy bday Bundy


----------



## Grizzly911 (Sep 10, 2019)

Happy Birthday Brother Bundy, throw a touchdown for us at Polk High.


----------



## DNW (Sep 10, 2019)

Happy Birthday.  Last time I was 9 months late, I had a butt baby named Gibs


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 10, 2019)

Birthdays mean bj's from a fat chick.....Enjoy


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 10, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Birthdays mean bj's from a fat chick.....Enjoy


Dammit, nobody told me that!


----------



## The Tater (Sep 11, 2019)

Happy old balls day.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 11, 2019)

Happy Birthday you miserable Russian fat chic bj loving juic head pot smoking milf fuking over the hill hello SI bro.


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 11, 2019)

Happy belated BB!!


----------



## Lngrflco (Sep 12, 2019)

Dude, you might be 40 but your pic looks like a god damned Nordic god of war. Hope you're taking advantage of the medicinal laws in Florida. It could be worse. You could be 40 without abs. You could be 30 and fat. You could be blind. What if your old.lady chopped your dick off and threw it out the car window on the interstate? What then bro? You're about to have another birthday, you ready for it this time?


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 12, 2019)

Lngrflco said:


> Dude, you might be 40 but your pic looks like a god damned Nordic god of war. Hope you're taking advantage of the medicinal laws in Florida. It could be worse. You could be 40 without abs. You could be 30 and fat. You could be blind. What if your old.lady chopped your dick off and threw it out the car window on the interstate? What then bro? You're about to have another birthday, you ready for it this time?




Damn.....According to this guy be happy that your breathing.  lol  and still have your dick.  Talk about a downer.  :32 (6):


----------



## Trump (Sep 12, 2019)

Your a bundle of joy ain’t ya 



Lngrflco said:


> Dude, you might be 40 but your pic looks like a god damned Nordic god of war. Hope you're taking advantage of the medicinal laws in Florida. It could be worse. You could be 40 without abs. You could be 30 and fat. You could be blind. What if your old.lady chopped your dick off and threw it out the car window on the interstate? What then bro? You're about to have another birthday, you ready for it this time?


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 12, 2019)

Lngrflco said:


> Dude, you might be 40 but your pic looks like a god damned Nordic god of war. Hope you're taking advantage of the medicinal laws in Florida. It could be worse. You could be 40 without abs. You could be 30 and fat. You could be blind. What if your old.lady chopped your dick off and threw it out the car window on the interstate? What then bro? You're about to have another birthday, you ready for it this time?


I like this guy


----------



## Yaya (Sep 12, 2019)

Lngrflco said:


> Dude, you might be 40 but your pic looks like a god damned Nordic god of war. Hope you're taking advantage of the medicinal laws in Florida. It could be worse. You could be 40 without abs. You could be 30 and fat. You could be blind. What if your old.lady chopped your dick off and threw it out the car window on the interstate? What then bro? You're about to have another birthday, you ready for it this time?



You my friend are perfect material to get the ratings up in this joint..stay around....stay active... stay wacky


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 1, 2020)

This has truly been one of the worst years of my life .


----------



## The Tater (Feb 1, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> This has truly been one of the worst years of my life .



Hope everything gets better for you BB. It’s Been a long January.


----------



## mugzy (Feb 1, 2020)

2019 was a bad year for me Bundy. You have many things going for you and have traveled quite a bit the last few years. Those abs are about the best I have seen... I would say you are doing just fine. Mid life crises last about 3 days...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 1, 2020)

mugzy said:


> 2019 was a bad year for me Bundy. You have many things going for you and have traveled quite a bit the last few years. Those abs are about the best I have seen... I would say you are doing just fine. Mid life crises last about 3 days...


Thats the nicest thing you have ever said to me,thank you mugzy.I was on drol  tren test in that pic and it was some really good shit.2019 did suck indeed my friend lets make sure 2020 is different.As far as SI goes you have given  us a platform to make friends and really feel at home.Your a good man and a solid brother


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 1, 2020)

HBD Bundy - sending good vibes - cheers to 2020 being better for all of us... enough of the suck.


----------



## Danny Bravo (Feb 1, 2020)

That’s what I’m screaming, these are our best years! 
The true warrior finds his real strength on his climb to the the top ,  dig deep, embrace the struggle!  The good news about being down is your path is upward! I’m staying positive this year; I’m taking dry gains, wet gains, all of it!!


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 1, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> I turned 40 today..I dont handle change or getting older very well..This fukkin sucks



Well yesterday you turned 41. 

As someone who is about to be 42, I will tell you 41 is pretty f-ing awesome.


----------



## German89 (Feb 1, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Thats the nicest thing you have ever said to me,thank you mugzy.I was on drol  tren test in that pic and it was some really good shit.2019 did suck indeed my friend lets make sure 2020 is different.As far as SI goes you have given  us a platform to make friends and really feel at home.Your a good man and a solid brother



Stay positive.  Good things will come. 

I hope this year will be better for me as well. But, I have zero expectations for it to be.


----------



## Torres (Feb 1, 2020)

Happy Birthday Brother !!!
Getting Old Sucks , But **** It , Make It Happen , Get Some More Gains , **** A Young Braud , Take More Gear , And Live Life !!!


----------



## Trump (Feb 1, 2020)

Soon be 50 :32 (20):


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 1, 2020)

Gettin' old is no job fer the inexperienced.

BB - Happy Belated Birthday, Mate! Hope ye got to tie one on.


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 1, 2020)

Turned 30 on the 27th


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 1, 2020)

Happy Birthday Bro ... to be honest my 20's and 30's weren't great ... I started making way more money in my 40's which hugely improved the quality of my life and fun ... I agree getting old is physically challenging ... however the mental part of aging is a personal choice ... I find having challenging goals helps keep me more positive ... plus this place ... I'm not sure if you know ... but your an important element here ..  you make SI/UG better ... you keep shlt real ..


----------



## Seeker (Feb 1, 2020)

Bundy is a warrior and a survivor. Things will be ok, brother. You're to strong willed to ever let anything control you  for to long.


----------



## German89 (Feb 1, 2020)

Trump said:


> Your a bundle of joy ain’t ya



Trump. You're a ray of sunshine. You know that?


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 1, 2020)

The best part about bad years is they have an end date. Happy birthday homie.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 2, 2020)

Happy birthday Bundy.  It's all speed bumps brother, nothing more.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 2, 2020)

Wanna trade places,at 53, everything hurts,all the time,yet I was 20yrs old, until I hit 40,& it seems like I was just 40, not long ago, Life is short, make the most of every****inday!


----------



## Trump (Feb 2, 2020)

Thats what my mum tells me



German89 said:


> Trump. You're a ray of sunshine. You know that?


----------



## C1368 (Feb 2, 2020)

Happy bday age is just a number


----------

